# deal on Disney Tickets ?



## Ninjaneer80 (Feb 7, 2021)

This is my first time going to Disney World in Orlando with the family. We are going 24-31 July.  ( 4 adults and 2 kids) kids are 13 and 8. All the adults are 19,21 and up.) 

I have heard there are people out there who can get discounted deals for Disney tickets and or express tickets for the rides.

Feel free to share or PM what my best route would be to get tickets, discounts, etc.. its all new to me.


----------



## R1964 (Feb 7, 2021)

You could try this website. Don't know how useful it will be. https://www.mousesavers.com/


----------



## elaine (Feb 7, 2021)

really no deals at all. undercovertourist.com can save you a bit of $ on tickets. They are legit Disney vendor. also, you must make an advance reservation for which park you'd like to go to each day.


----------



## AnnieBets (Feb 7, 2021)

If staying in a Disney resort, you might try this:





						Magic Is Here! Get 2 Extra Days Added to Your Ticket on a Select 4-Night/3-Day Room & Ticket Package | Walt Disney World Resort | Special Offer Not Available
					

Get 2 extra days added to your ticket when you buy a select 4-night/3-day room-and-ticket package at select Disney Resort hotels, valid for arrivals most nights January 8, 2021 through September 25, 2021. Book beginning January 5, 2021.




					disneyworld.disney.go.com


----------



## Ninjaneer80 (Feb 7, 2021)

AnnieBets said:


> If staying in a Disney resort, you might try this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am staying at non-Disney resort that is not far away


----------



## bnoble (Feb 7, 2021)

R1964 said:


> You could try this website. Don't know how useful it will be. https://www.mousesavers.com/


This site is comprehensive. If it is not on here, it is probably not legitimate.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 7, 2021)

Generally, savings on Disney tickets are pretty sparse. Going to the extra effort to save a few dollars may not always be worth the extra effort IMO.

Disney does not have any express service for their rides. They have at least temporarily discontinued their fast pass program, but that is a free service anyway. Unlike Universal Orlando Resort which has a paid for Express service.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 7, 2021)

When I looked a couple of years ago, there were decent discounts for Florida residents and military families.  The discounts for everyone else was in the 5-10% range.  So better than paying full price but still quite expensive.  You aren't going to find legitimate discounts in the 40-50% range.


----------



## Janann (Feb 7, 2021)

There are some legitimate discounts from companies such as Undercover Tourist and Maple Leaf Tickets.  I haven't checked recently, but in the past, the one day tickets had essentially no savings.  The tickets for several days will probably save you enough to make it worth the trouble.  Don't buy tickets on EBay or any similar place.  

In my experience, the only major discounts are for active or retired military, and Florida residents.

Here is some guidance on tickets:








						WDW Ticket FAQ
					

Walt Disney World Ticket FAQ




					allears.net


----------



## James G (Feb 7, 2021)

The best deal I ever got on a Disney ticket was back in 2013.  I bought a 10 day with park hopper with the water parks and more option.  I then added the no expiration option (which is no longer available). The individual ticket cost $800 and I bought 3!  This allowed me to have 10 park days and 10 water park days. These 20 days when you average the cost per day was $40. I still have some days left.  I thought I was crazy when I bought them back in 2013, but looking at the prices today, I guess I did ok.  
By the way I'm at Disney now for a few days.  Staying on property at Caribbean Beach this time.


----------



## Dean (Feb 8, 2021)

There really aren't a lot of deals.  FL resident, Military (not veterans) and DVC discounts are the best for those that qualify but they are VERY strict on enforcement of the qualifications.  Sometimes one can get a deal doing a timeshare presentation.  Otherwise the minor discounts like AAA, Undercover Tourist and the like are about the best you can do.  DVC is only for passes and they are not selling annual passes right now.  Company benefit sites like tickets at work also sometimes has some deals but make sure you check on the added fees to be sure it's really a deal.  Mousesavers is a great site.  Sign up for their emails, they historically have had small additional discounts included from one of their sponsors.  I think the Sams and Wal Mart in the area used to sell tickets at a reasonable discount, not sure if they still do.  I would not buy remaining days on tickets through Ebay or similar, against the rules and far too risky.  Disney is expensive.


----------



## AnnieBets (Feb 8, 2021)

You might compare cost of discounts you find to buying direct from Disney using Disney gift cards- Sams has roughly 4percent off, Target red card, Kroger does fuel points, some credit cards give category discounts like warehouse or grocery store discounts.


----------



## AnnieBets (Feb 8, 2021)

Undercover tourist used to sell Disney tickets for same price as Disney but tax was included. They’ve changed their website to show tax, but be sure you are comparing the same thing.  Undercover tourist gives better discounts if you come through mousesavers.


----------



## Finsadbel (Feb 8, 2021)

There are a few websites that offer a discount for First Responders/Healthcare Workers/Military, and at least one or two that offer discounts for several businesses/corporations. They aren’t huge, but a few dollars can go a long ways.......


----------



## Ninjaneer80 (Feb 8, 2021)

Finsadbel said:


> There are a few websites that offer a discount for First Responders/Healthcare Workers/Military, and at least one or two that offer discounts for several businesses/corporations. They aren’t huge, but a few dollars can go a long ways.......



Awesome , I will check that out. My wife is a first responders


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 8, 2021)

James G said:


> The best deal I ever got on a Disney ticket was back in 2013.  I bought a 10 day with park hopper with the water parks and more option.  I then added the no expiration option (which is no longer available). The individual ticket cost $800 and I bought 3!  This allowed me to have 10 park days and 10 water park days. These 20 days when you average the cost per day was $40. I still have some days left.  I thought I was crazy when I bought them back in 2013, but looking at the prices today, I guess I did ok.
> By the way I'm at Disney now for a few days.  Staying on property at Caribbean Beach this time.



Ha! We did the same thing but back to 2005 and the tickets were half that price.  We had 10 day non-expiring park hopper passes that we used for a family reunion.  We're still using them! I'm down to about 20 days left now. I am going to suffer from extreme sticker shock if I ever have to buy admission tickets again.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 9, 2021)

BTW Touring Plans has a calculator that compares prices between Disney and various authorized resellers. It can be helpful when trying to decide where to buy. https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/ticket-calculator-disney-world-ticket-discounts.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 9, 2021)

Sams club might be cheaper.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 9, 2021)

Buy gift cards and use them to buy tickets.  I believe Target still discounts gift cards.  

If you have any place to buy gift cards where you get discounts on gasoline, that is what we do.  We have Kroger nearby and when gift cards are 4X fuel points, we get $35 off on gasoline for a $250 Disney gift card.  

We also get Disney gift cards at Office Max with a credit card that gets 5X Ultimate Rewards Points through Chase.  That is how I pay our Disney MF's, too.


----------



## AnnieBets (Feb 9, 2021)

In ordinary times, Disney would have a ticket price increase around now. Don’t know if it will happen this year, but if you know you are going, might get tickets soon just in case.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 9, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> BTW Touring Plans has a calculator that compares prices between Disney and various authorized resellers. It can be helpful when trying to decide where to buy. https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/ticket-calculator-disney-world-ticket-discounts.


I've used this for my past few Disney trips, and saved some money using a vendor that I wouldn't otherwise have checked. (They are all vetted by Touring Plans.)


----------



## Janann (Feb 9, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Buy gift cards and use them to buy tickets.  I believe Target still discounts gift cards.


Target's deal went away a couple years ago.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 9, 2021)

Janann said:


> Target's deal went away a couple years ago.


You still get 5% off with redcard but that would only be $2.50 per $50 giftcard.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 9, 2021)

Janann said:


> Target's deal went away a couple years ago.


Does Costco still have them?  Or Sam's Club?


----------



## Dean (Feb 9, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Does Costco still have them?  Or Sam's Club?


Sams has $485 for $500, roughly 3%.  Sams sometimes runs specials on gift cards like Black Friday but I don't think it included Disney.  I don't think Costco carries them and they don't show up online.  I think you'll save more through a discount site like undercover tourist than Sam's or Target.


----------



## Janann (Feb 9, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> You still get 5% off with redcard but that would only be $2.50 per $50 giftcard.


I looked it up, you're right.  But there used to be a complicated churning thing I used to do where I would get a discounted Target gift card during Thanksgiving weekend, and then use that to buy a discounted Disney gift card.  You could use the Target gift card for the purchase as long as the Red Card was the default payment method on your account.  The loophole has been closed for a while.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 10, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> You still get 5% off with redcard but that would only be $2.50 per $50 giftcard.


Yes. As I understand it, Target still does the 5% off gift cards with redcard, but no longer allows additional coupons on gift cards or to use (ideally discounted) Target gift cards to pay for Disney gift cards (which could lead to larger discounts than the 5%). Still, if I'm buying $500 of Disney gift cards, that's $25 saved.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 11, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> You still get 5% off with redcard but that would only be $2.50 per $50 giftcard.


Yes, but we like the ease of saving 5% - on our DVC MFs and on the meals we bought for our family of 9 at WDW in December.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 11, 2021)

I belong to a Disney Vacation Club Facebook group, one that is sponsored by Seth Nock's resale website.  

There is a DVC owner who posted on FB that he talked to a manager at OKW, and Disney will no longer sell annual passes, it's over and done forever now, and that is specifically to bring people into Disney who can afford to pay daily ticket prices.  They want to attract big spenders, higher income groups, people from other countries, and they are not impressed with those of us who get AP's for $600 and go 6-8 weeks a year.  They want new blood constantly coming to the parks.  They sell more to the newcomers.  

Kind of reminds me of Maui's mayor, who also has that opinion of repeat visitors, especially aimed at timeshare owners.  They look down on us.  
Orlando is overbuilt, so inventory will just sit in the exchange companies and people won't be using their owned weeks because the ticket prices will be too high to make it worth their while.

Disney is not what Walt envisioned it to be.  The ticket prices no longer have a no-expire option and have gone up a lot.  Adding park hopping is really expensive and not worth it.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 11, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I belong to a Disney Vacation Club Facebook group, one that is sponsored by Seth Nock's resale website.
> 
> There is a DVC owner who posted on FB that he talked to a manager at OKW, and Disney will no longer sell annual passes, it's over and done forever now, and that is specifically to bring people into Disney who can afford to pay daily ticket prices.  They want to attract big spenders, higher income groups, people from other countries, and they are not impressed with those of us who get AP's for $600 and go 6-8 weeks a year.  They want new blood constantly coming to the parks.  They sell more to the newcomers.
> 
> ...


Well, they're currently letting people renew existing APs, and people who cancelled APs as a result of the park closures or had them expire during the park closures are being allowed to buy vouchers for new APs and have until 12/31/2030 to activate them.  That doesn't sound consistent with a plan to stop selling APs for WDW completely.  I know they did cancel the AP program for Disneyland, but that's an entirely different situation.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 11, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Well, they're currently letting people renew existing APs, and people who cancelled APs as a result of the park closures or had them expire during the park closures are being allowed to buy vouchers for new APs and have until 12/31/2030 to activate them.  That doesn't sound consistent with a plan to stop selling APs for WDW completely.  I know they did cancel the AP program for Disneyland, but that's an entirely different situation.


We will be renewing ours, definitely.  I knew they were doing that.  Rick says we can never let go of those passes now.  Our other kids need to be able to get AP's for the discount.  They are all on our two Disney memberships.  It's something we thought we would always have.  Covid changed a lot.

That was a manager, so I would say he is well aware of the goal of Disney's upper-level management.  Look for a high price for FP in the near future.  It will be an add-on, and it won't be cheap.  I so hate the money grubbing.


----------



## elaine (Feb 11, 2021)

Wow! That’s a bummer. I was hoping that if they were still renewing that they’d come back. But, discounted dvc AP was a major marketing point for buying direct vs resale. So that’s a weird scenario if they’re going to stop dvc discounts.


----------



## Dean (Feb 11, 2021)

I can't imagine they will stop them altogether but they may be different going forward if they do resume.  A manager at a DVC resort isn't going to have much information and would not be a reliable source to make such major financial decision upon, IMO.


----------



## elaine (Feb 11, 2021)

What would really work would be to only sell them to Dvc direct members and no regular AP. They’d also need to get rid of locals buying AP-so no more FL AP. But I’d imagine that’d get a lot of flack from local officials. We’ll see. Hoping I can buy one in May!


----------



## Theiggy (Feb 15, 2021)

I haven’t read through all the responses but wanted to add if your company has Plum Benefits or Tickets at Work they offer slightly discounted park tickets. It’s not a huge savings but it’s something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Feb 15, 2021)

Theiggy said:


> I haven’t read through all the responses but wanted to add if your company has Plum Benefits or Tickets at Work they offer slightly discounted park tickets. It’s not a huge savings but it’s something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say for Plum but with Tickets at work you have to be very careful.  Often it looks like a savings until you get to the end and the additional fees more than eat up any savings.


----------



## Theiggy (Feb 15, 2021)

Dean said:


> Can't say for Plum but with Tickets at work you have to be very careful. Often it looks like a savings until you get to the end and the additional fees more than eat up any savings.



Yes you have to compare total price to total price because they don’t add taxes in until the last screen. There still is a savings though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Feb 15, 2021)

Theiggy said:


> Yes you have to compare total price to total price because they don’t add taxes in until the last screen. There still is a savings though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Compared to Disney direct or to something like undercover tourist?  When I've looked in the past for Disney there wasn't a savings once you got to the final costs.

ETA, it saves you less than $1 on a single FL resident 4 day ticket compared to direct pricing.


----------



## Theiggy (Feb 16, 2021)

Dean said:


> Compared to Disney direct or to something like undercover tourist? When I've looked in the past for Disney there wasn't a savings once you got to the final costs.
> 
> ETA, it saves you less than $1 on a single FL resident 4 day ticket compared to direct pricing.



Compared to direct. I’m not a FL resident. I’m guessing the savings from Plum/Ticketsatwork is similar to Undercover Tourist bc they are both minimal. If I do a comparison right now of 4 day hoppers for 4, starting on same dates the total savings is $77.15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Feb 16, 2021)

Theiggy said:


> Compared to direct. I’m not a FL resident. I’m guessing the savings from Plum/Ticketsatwork is similar to Undercover Tourist bc they are both minimal. If I do a comparison right now of 4 day hoppers for 4, starting on same dates the total savings is $77.15
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Disney direct on 4 day tickets with 1 park per day including all costs is $2007.28.  Tickets at work $1907.59.  Undercover Tourist 1884.96.  Of course they have to buy 4 days and get 2 days free currently.


----------



## Theiggy (Feb 16, 2021)

Dean said:


> Disney direct on 4 day tickets with 1 park per day including all costs is $2007.28. Tickets at work $1907.59. Undercover Tourist 1884.96. Of course they have to buy 4 days and get 2 days free currently.



I guess Undercover Tourist wins! Is that FL resident? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy (Feb 16, 2021)

For me on the dates I was looking at (spring break) undercover tourist is only $28 cheaper than Plum. And it doesn’t include 2 free days. I see an option for an extra day but it actually raises the price by a hundred dollars. 
ETA I see the two extra days but they are not free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Feb 16, 2021)

Theiggy said:


> I guess Undercover Tourist wins! Is that FL resident?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My comparison was for 4 days with no extra days, 4 tickets non FL resident.  I didn't include any extra day ticket options or FL resident specials.  If they're close I'd rather not fool with tickets at work, can't say about Plum, so I'd chose undercover tourist personally.  Mousesavers sometimes has extra discounts but I don't follow those since I have a stash and otherwise buy FL resident tickets.


----------

